# Abu 6500 C3 problems



## DonnyMonty (Apr 27, 2009)

So I found this old abu 6500C3 reel in a box of my dads old stuff. It is probably 10-15 years old. However, the reel had never been used; I took it out of its original box (with the pricetag still on it) and it still had the plastic wrap around the spool. I took it out fishing once and couldn't cast it without backlashing it. Gave it to my fishing partner to throw, and he backlashed every time too. 

Any thoughts? Pulled it apart and it is spotless inside. Very clean.


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

have you adjusted the brakes?


----------



## DonnyMonty (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the quck response. This one just has those 2 centrifugal brakes on the drive side of the spool (they aren't adjustable). There is nothing to adjust besides the spool tension (which we both adjusted and couldn't get quite right).


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Ambassadeur Reels*

These are very heavy, large and durable reels that are very saltwater resistant. If you are trying to cast light artificials into the wind you will backlash. They are not as small, lightweight, smooth and free as the Shimanos. They have an old, simple brake system that must slow a large, heavy spool. If the old Ambassadeurs would cast like the Shimano baitcast reels the Shimano company would not be where it is in the fishing reel market. I have 100-200 old Ambassadeurs and I still use some of them for fishing with terminal tackle. My Shimanos are along side of them rigged with a light lead weight for use with a live shrimp or small mullet or shad. They all have their place in my boat.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

i can remember buying one about the same time ago(15-16 yrs ago) and having the same problem. i let it sit for a couple yrs and then took it apart and cleaned it real good. after reassembling it, i could cast it just fine, i'm still using it as one of my jetty rigs. still not a lightweight lure rig though.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

You can buy a upgraded 6 pin centrifugal brake to put in it that can be adjusted for a wider range of casting conditions.


----------



## DonnyMonty (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks guys. That's helpful. We were both throwing tops and tails And usually throw cores and curados. I've contacted Abu to see if I can buy that 6 pin brake and slap that in my reel.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Old Ambassadeurs are bullet proof. I'd fix it up and hold onto it. I have a 4600 c4 that I upgraded myself and really enjoy using.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

A friend of mine has one like that. He could not catch cr*p with that reel. He uses it as a trolling reel.


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

I think everyone should learn to cast with an old red 5000. Learning to cast with these new reels is like learning to swim with a life jacket on.


----------



## KenD (Feb 21, 2008)

Great find. Abus are the AK47 of the reel world.


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

Can you post picture of reel?


----------

